# Bluetooth Tastatur unter KDE einrichten [Kubuntu]



## kodak (11. April 2011)

Hi Leute,

Nachdem ich auf meinem Laptop gute Erfahrungen mit Kubuntu 10.04 gemacht habe, habe ich es auch auf meinem PC installiert.

Das Problem ist, ich weiß nicht, wie ich die Bluetoothtastatur zum laufen bekomme. Sie wird beim Scan erkannt und verbunden, aber dann kommt das PIN Fenster und ich soll die Pin des Gerätes eingeben. Nur wie?

Sowohl unter Windows, als auch unter GNOME wird mir eine PIN angezeigt, die ich im Pairingmode der Tastatur eingeben soll. Aber KDE zeit mir nur das Eingabefeld. 

Was kann ich einstellen, um die Tastatur zu verbinden? Notfalls habe ich noch eine MediaPC Tastatur, die ich anschließen kann um was zu konfigurieren.
Was mich wundert, ich habe im Netz nicht dazu gefunden, nur andere Foreneinträge die das gleiche Problem beschreiben, aber ich bin doch sicher nicht der einzige KDE Nutzer mit einer Bluetooth tastatur.

Grüße
Smuddy


----------



## kodak (14. April 2011)

Keine eine Idee?


----------

